
Memorize the RSA algorithm as a song – mirrored as a Gist (circa 2000) - rietta
https://gist.github.com/rietta/60b7b3f7ca33bd13948c
======
rietta
I saved this from a newsgroup many years ago and have not been able to find a
better source to link to as the original. Does anyone know who wrote this, or
have a video link of it being performed? I've had it mirrored on my Github
account for the last two years and its ranking the highest for several
sentences from the song making be wonder if it has just disappeared off the
Internet.

------
rietta
Found a related post that provides more context!
[https://marc.info/?l=cryptography&m=108817743900257](https://marc.info/?l=cryptography&m=108817743900257)

